# erreur -199



## ShahJahan (17 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour les réponses... mais dans mon empressement j'avais oublié de taper un 1 !!! C'est l'erreur -199 qui me préoccupe. Vraiment toutes mes excuses.
Bon, cette erreur -199 semble être relative à un défaut d'écriture dans les blocs (il s'agit d'un cd de sauvegarde gravé en copie physique) et j'ai le sentiment qu'elle est incontournable. TechTool aussi bien que ResEdit voient le pb mais ne peuvent le corriger : les dossiers copiés sur le disque dur refusent de s'ouvrir... A moins que quelqu'un ait une idée.


----------



## roro (17 Juillet 2001)

ça n'était pas la peine de récréer un sujet...

une adresse à connaitre parmi d'autres : www.appleerrorcodes.com


----------



## r e m y (17 Juillet 2001)

C'est une erreur du resource manager (Map inconsistent with operation)... bref y'a une resource vérolée quelque part...


----------



## roro (17 Juillet 2001)

peux tu en dire plus : dans quel(s) cas cette erreur se produit elle ?
quelle est ta configuration ?


----------



## ShahJahan (18 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour les réponses. A propos de la configuration concernée, il y a deux macs là où je travaille, un iMac 400 dv graphite sous 9.1 avec 384 mo de ram et deux partitions hfs+, plus une tour G4 400 AGP également sous 9.1 avec 576 mo de ram et deux partitions hfs+. Les deux machines réagissent de la même manière, ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant. Le cd concerné est une copie d'office 2001 (honte à nous, mais on ne peut hélas pas s'en passer pour cause de clients nombreux sous pc apportant des fichiers word ou excel...). C'est donc l'installeur qui refuse de se lancer, et une installation manuelle produit le même effet avec les programmes.


----------



## roro (18 Juillet 2001)

ta copie est peut être foireuse.

T'as essayé en recopiant le dossier office2001 sur le DD ? ensuite, tu lances word ou excel par exemple. Vois ce qui se passe.
Pas la peine de passer par le soft d'installation.


----------



## ShahJahan (18 Juillet 2001)

Comme tu dis, la copie doit être foireuse car la recopie du dossier office sur le bureau sans passser par l'installeur, ou ne serait-ce que d'une seule application produit strictement le même résultat. C'est justement pour essayer de corriger le tir que j'ai recopié les fichiers sur le DD, puisqu'évidemment on ne peut pas agir en écriture sur le cd. Copier les dossiers ne pose aucun problème, mais pas moyen de les ouvrir. Bref, ça a l'air incontournable, sauf peut-être avec des programmes costauds. Merci tout de même pour les conseils.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2001)

je soupçonne une copie faite depuis un PC qui aurait donc mal copié les parties ressources des fi_chiers... d'où l'erreur -199...


----------



## ShahJahan (19 Juillet 2001)

La copie d'Office 2001 mac a été faite à partir d'un iMac, mais c'est plutôt la connectique qui doit être en cause, à savoir un câble usb : le graveur, un externe Que!,  ne parvenait même pas à atteindre les x4. La gravure a donc été faite en x2, gage de sécurité en général, mais pas dans ce cas particulier... Il ne manque pas le moindre octet sur la copie et je persiste à penser qu'une erreur de blocs s'est produite. Le hic est de savoir s'il existe un programme pour retoucher ce genre de chose.


----------

